# Fastest pumpkin carver



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's a video of the fastest pumpkin carver in the world!

http://www.extremepumpkins.com/worfaspumcar.html


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hahahah that's amazing! thanks for sharing!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I love extremepumpkins.com. I've used ideas from that site for the past couple of years and those jacks always get the most comments.

Here's a couple.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I feel left out I can't see the video for some reason.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I cant see it either, guess I have to wait till I get home


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I was thrown at first, too. You have to click on the black box bottom left, then press play and then the movie will start.

Try this. I hacked his code. I'm sure he won't mind since we're not using it for profit:
http://store.yahoo.com/lib/nosehaircontest/pumpkin-thumper.mov


----------



## pumpkinman (Jul 11, 2006)

When life is hectic and you dont have much time to decorate I think we could all use one of those thingers...

Just come home Halloween night and smack... your done...


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

To Funny, I gotta figure out how to do the whole haunt like that.


----------

